# Ladder ratios



## Mcarthur00 (Sep 30, 2017)

Just curious, I've been studying for my test and come across the question of minimum ladder ratio, and maximum ladder ratio. Correct me if I'm wrong but minimum would be 4:1=.25 and maximum 3:1=.33

Thanks


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I am only familiar with the 4:1 ratio. Real easy to figure out...place your toes up against the bottom of the rails, with your arms straight out you should be able to grab the side rails.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I am only familiar with the 4:1 ratio. Real easy to figure out...place your toes up against the bottom of the rails, with your arms straight out you should be able to grab the side rails.


Great Ty... what if I have alligator arms?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

h


zac said:


> Great Ty... what if I have alligator arms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You eat for free.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

zac said:


> Great Ty... what if I have alligator arms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then you better learn how to climb a nearly vertical ladder!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never used or was taught different than 4:1.


----------

